# Review: Canon EOS R5 by DPReview



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

> DPReview has completed its review of the Canon EOS R5. They come away very impressed with the camera, with the caveats that we’ve read about ad nauseam.
> A couple of new things I hadn’t read about the EOS R5 from the DPReview is that dynamic range dips a bit when shooting with the 20fps electronic shutter as the camera goes from 14-bit to 12-bit when using the electronic shutter, which had overlooked until today.
> There is also non-optional noise reduction applied to RAW files. Outside of those two things and how the camera handles heat for 8K and 4KHQ, there really isn’t much negative to say about the camera.
> From DPReview:
> The Canon EOS R5 is well-suited for just about any type of photographer, whether you shoot portraits, events, weddings, sports, family gatherings, and more. We’ve felt a bit let down by Canon’s promises of the...



Continue reading...


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 21, 2020)

You go from 14-bit to 12-bit with the e-shutter, how can DR *not* be affected by that?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 21, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> You go from 14-bit to 12-bit with the e-shutter, how can DR *not* be affected by that?



I didn't know that before today.


----------



## BroderLund (Oct 21, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I didn't know that before today.


And at what point does this happen. All e-shutter, above 12fps, only at 20fps?


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 21, 2020)

BroderLund said:


> And at what point does this happen. All e-shutter, above 12fps, only at 20fps?



All e-shutter if it's the same as the 1DX3. Almost certainly in order to speed up ADC and thus reduce rolling shutter.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 21, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I didn't know that before today.



In that case you'll also like to know that in H+ mode you get 13-bit with MS and EFCS. If you want 14-bit, stay with a mechanical shutter and below 8 FPS.


----------



## XL+ (Oct 21, 2020)

I wonder, if Canon will react on the issues, that are known by now.
CPS told me, no hardwarechanges will be done at my body, if Canon decides to change the heat problem by exchanging something inside. We will see.
I am happy with it, despite some AF issues


----------



## BakaBokeh (Oct 21, 2020)

DPReview gold award?

I thought the R5 was unusable...


----------



## XL+ (Oct 21, 2020)

BakaBokeh said:


> DPReview gold award?
> 
> I thought the R5 was unusable...


Maybe in their first, not so positive video review, they were told to do so, because the Sony A7SIII was on the way....


----------



## lexptr (Oct 21, 2020)

> Another batch of Canon EOS R5’s hit retailers this week


Meanwhile in Russia the second batch is delayed again. To November this time (not sure the first happened actually). The only thing I managed to get so far - the EF to RF adapter. They are also almost nonexistent in stores. Had no problem to get 5Dmk4 at release and two months later. With no preorder or waiting. Is it 2020, huge demand for R5 or Conon does something different this time?


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 21, 2020)

For what it's worth, here's a list of every camera that DPR has given 90% or more. Before 2020, there were no Canons on the list.

92% Canon EOS-1D X Mark III Review  (Jul 7, 2020)
91% Canon EOS R5 review  (Oct 21, 2020)
91%  Sony a7R IV Review (Oct 15, 2019)
91% Nikon D500 Review (May 25, 2016)
90%  Canon EOS R6 review  (Aug 26, 2020)
90% Sony a9 II Review  (Aug 19, 2020)
90% Panasonic Lumix DC-S1H review  (Feb 4, 2020)
90% Fujifilm GFX 100 Review (Aug 7, 2019)
90% Sony a7R III Review (Nov 22, 2017)
90% Sony a9 Review (Jun 14, 2017)
90% Sony a7R II Review  (Nov 17, 2015)
90% Nikon D750 Review  (Dec 20, 2014)


----------



## Czardoom (Oct 21, 2020)

lexptr said:


> Meanwhile in Russia the second batch is delayed again. To November this time (not sure the first happened actually). The only thing I managed to get so far - the EF to RF adapter. They are also almost nonexistent in stores. Had no problem to get 5Dmk4 at release and two months later. With no preorder or waiting. Is it 2020, huge demand for R5 or Conon does something different this time?


Something different this time? Yes, a global pandemic.


----------



## snapshot (Oct 21, 2020)

I seem to recall the 5d4 being a viewed as a pretty incremental improvement over 5d3. Better resolution and DPAF, but sameish stills AF, useless 4k video. I am pretty happy with mine as a stills upgrade from 5d2, but certainly no big rush for them as i got a discount pretty quickly after the launch. Heck, 5d3 is still pretty popular. For me, the r5 gives me tilt-flippy + miraculous stills AF + way bigger buffer and some what better frame rate. I can see it being a more popular upgrade.


----------



## lexptr (Oct 21, 2020)

Czardoom said:


> Something different this time? Yes, a global pandemic.


Yes, that's what I meant by saying "Is it 2020". But there may be more than that. Or I'm just too unhappy with the situation and starting to listen to conspiracy theories...


----------



## Joules (Oct 21, 2020)

snapshot said:


> I can see it being a more popular upgrade.


Evidently, it is more popular. The thing is still in super short supply despite being in production for months now.

But I don't think the 5D IV being viewed as an incremental upgrade by some parts of the internet community means all that much. That's probably just the regular Canon thing. No hype around the specs on the internet, but when you read something from an actual user, it is usually very positive and somehow Canon has maintained a comfy advantage in market share despite offering the bare minimum of what the internet requested for years.

The R5 being such an aggressive push is simply uncharacteristic for Canon. I haven't read a Sony Troll post here in quite a while. It's almost like they have been obliterated. Looking forward to the R5s / R3 and R1 launch


----------



## Canfan (Oct 21, 2020)

What about with electronic first shutter?


----------



## Tom W (Oct 21, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> For what it's worth, here's a list of every camera that DPR has given 90% or more. Before 2020, there were no Canons on the list.
> 
> 92% Canon EOS-1D X Mark III Review  (Jul 7, 2020)
> 91% Canon EOS R5 review  (Oct 21, 2020)
> ...


I always thought that the 5D4 was under-rated. It was/is an excellent DSLR for stills. Perhaps if the movie modes were ignored, it might have gained a higher position on the chart. It was definitely my "go-to" camera before the R5.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 21, 2020)

Joules said:


> But I don't think the 5D IV being viewed as an incremental upgrade by some parts of the internet community means all that much. That's probably just the regular Canon thing. No hype around the specs on the internet, but when you read something from an actual user, it is usually very positive and somehow Canon has maintained a comfy advantage in market share despite offering the bare minimum of what the internet requested for years.


I also was under the impression that the 5Div was just an incremental upgrade so was content to stay wit my 5Diii until I got a bargain for a second hand 5Div. Incrementally but very positively better in every way. I was impressed. 
I was even able to sell my 5Div for more than I paid for it... icing on the cake!
Just sold my EF70-200mm IS II last night for only 23% loss after 7 years of ownership.. very happy camper!
The difference between 5Div and R5 is night and day though. Eye AF is simply amazing. Shooting a kids birthday party in an indoors trampoline centre at ISO12800 with bad coloured lighting was easy even with a bit of noise.


----------



## Jim Corbett (Oct 22, 2020)

> dynamic range dips a bit when shooting with the 20fps electronic shutter as the camera goes from 14-bit to 12-bit when using the electronic shutter


And it's still better than the a9 which always drops to 12 bit in servo, and always uses lossy compression at 20fps. The rolling shutter is the potential problem here. And also, according to DPR, the "slideshow effect" in the EVF at 12fps m. shutter.


----------



## snapshot (Oct 22, 2020)

The slideshow effect is real. and i do have more trouble tracking action with r5 than i did with 5d4. I have been shooting with my 100-400 LIS which apparently slows frame rate to 6.8 fps. I guess I dont get screen updates between frames...


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 22, 2020)

inventory is starting to move.. just got my R5 today! 1.5 month wait.. but still. Holy carps the learning curve from an 80D.


----------



## davidhfe (Oct 22, 2020)

koenkooi said:


> In that case you'll also like to know that in H+ mode you get 13-bit with MS and EFCS. If you want 14-bit, stay with a mechanical shutter and below 8 FPS.



You have to dig pretty far into the manual to see this, though there are some asterisks around a few of the frame rates I've seen listed. The reality is, why I'm not thrilled (and have ragged on Sony for the same thing) with all the quirks above 8fps (especially H+ w/ the mechanical shutter), but this does seem to be near the limit of what the current gen of sensors can do. The Sonys all seem to drop to 12, as well—AND still have a lot of rolling shutter aside from the A9's stacked sensor. At least here the 12/13 bit modes have stellar readout performance. The R5 isn't magic, but it is class-leading in nearly every way except a *touch* less DR. At the end of the day, I'd rather have these modes with asterisks than not have them at all.

As an aside, this DPR review was a breath of fresh air. The "slideshow" issue came up on the northrups channel, for instance, and they basically just said "This camera is hard to track action with!" without trying to figure out what what going on, and why. DPR actually talks about the different modes and when you might use them. They also didn't fall into the stupid trap of comparing it to cameras like the A7SIII—they put it up against other cameras in their actual class.


----------



## woodman411 (Oct 22, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> For what it's worth, here's a list of every camera that DPR has given 90% or more. Before 2020, there were no Canons on the list.
> 
> 92% Canon EOS-1D X Mark III Review  (Jul 7, 2020)
> 91% Canon EOS R5 review  (Oct 21, 2020)
> ...



It's because Rishi and his DPR gang has a fetish with dynamic range and therefore Sony sensors, which is why before 2020 8-out-of-8 cameras mentioned above all have Sony sensors. They virtually ignore everything else that matters about a camera, which makes sense, they are not photographers, evident in the quality of their galleries.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 22, 2020)

The review is balanced and I think that the second last paragraph puts it completely in perspective

"But let's say 8K and therefore perfectly oversampled 4K recording were simply omitted from this camera; I think we would still find it to be the most well-rounded high-resolution mirrorless camera on the market, though by an admittedly slimmer margin. The reality that you do, in fact, have access to such additional features like Raw 8K capture can be seen as an added bonus, so long as you understand the well-documented limitations and are able to work around them as your photographic and videographic situations allow. "

The Canon engineers should be applauded for fully pushing the boundaries for what it can do and specify the caveats within which to use them. The promised firmware upgrade with lower video bit rates should allow external recording for 4k120 and 8k raw (cinema lite) negating all the overheating drama for those who truly need that capability.

If the new firmware update allows the Rate button to be remapped then I would be a happy camper


----------



## rontele7 (Oct 22, 2020)

This camera hasn’t even shipped yet! I ordered on July 15 from B&H, no ship date yet, Canon must be having CRAZY production problems.


----------



## chrisgibbs (Oct 22, 2020)

Here's the Sony data sheet, its far more complicated than it appears: https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/articles/00229990


----------



## rontele7 (Oct 22, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> inventory is starting to move.. just got my R5 today! 1.5 month wait.. but still. Holy carps the learning curve from an 80D.



Can you prove your claim? I’ve been waiting 3.5 months for my order to be fulfilled.


----------



## Joules (Oct 22, 2020)

chrisgibbs said:


> Here's the Sony data sheet, its far more complicated than it appears: https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/articles/00229990


Wow. Bulb uses 12 bit? WTF?


----------



## Joules (Oct 22, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Can you prove your claim? I’ve been waiting 3.5 months for my order to be fulfilled.


Well, you'll find plenty of people in this forum that have waited less and got their R5. You must have either gotten really unlucky or something is wrong with the status of your order that prevents it from being fulfilled.

Or are you not talking about the claim that R5 inventory is going out to customers?


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 22, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> You have to dig pretty far into the manual to see this, though there are some asterisks around a few of the frame rates I've seen listed.[..]



I learned that from the 1dx3 manual: locate the tables a few pages before the end of the document, then look for the one with the most asterisks


----------



## iheartcanon (Oct 22, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Can you prove your claim? I’ve been waiting 3.5 months for my order to be fulfilled.


I got mine yesterday. 6days after ordering it


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 22, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> This camera hasn’t even shipped yet! I ordered on July 15 from B&H, no ship date yet, Canon must be having CRAZY production problems.


Here we go again...


----------



## degos (Oct 22, 2020)

davidhfe said:


> You have to dig pretty far into the manual to see this,



Those conditions were dug out of the manuals before Canon even bothered to upload the English-language version...


----------



## docsmith (Oct 22, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I didn't know that before today.


If you would like to see it quantified. Here you go...
https://www.photonstophotos.net/Cha...S R5(APS-C),Canon EOS R5(ES),Canon EOS R5(HS) 

I would also encourage people not to make too big a deal about it. If you add the 5DIV, you'll see even when dropping down from 14 bit, to 13 bit (HS) the R5 still has higher DR than the 5DIV, and dropping down to 12 bit (ES), the R5 is still better than the 5DIII and almost as good as the 5DIV. So, it is not like it falls apart or something. Still extremely useable, equivalent or better to previous Canon cameras. The other way to look at it is it appears we are now looking at the first Canon MILC with dual gain ISO (check out the change at ISO 400) and at ISO 100 is now ahead of the Sony sensors.


----------



## RunAndGun (Oct 22, 2020)

XL+ said:


> I wonder, if Canon will react on the issues, that are known by now.
> CPS told me, no hardwarechanges will be done at my body, if Canon decides to change the heat problem by exchanging something inside. We will see.
> I am happy with it, despite some AF issues



What are the AF issues you’ve experienced? Most of what I‘ve seen so far shows almost Harry Potter level magical auto-focus.


----------



## RunAndGun (Oct 22, 2020)

woodman411 said:


> It's because Rishi and his DPR gang has a fetish with dynamic range and therefore Sony sensors, which is why before 2020 8-out-of-8 cameras mentioned above all have Sony sensors. They virtually ignore everything else that matters about a camera, which makes sense*, they are not photographers, evident in the quality of their galleries.*



The photo galleries for their camera reviews wouldn’t even make the cut for a lot of people’s iPhone photo albums. The images my GF sends me when she goes to the park or trails blows theirs away. She’s not a professional photographer, but she loves creating and has a nice eye.


----------



## puffo25 (Oct 22, 2020)

Joules said:


> Well, you'll find plenty of people in this forum that have waited less and got their R5. You must have either gotten really unlucky or something is wrong with the status of your order that prevents it from being fulfilled.
> 
> Or are you not talking about the claim that R5 inventory is going out to customers?



Hi, I guess I am one of the luck one. I ordered the R5 body only in mid August and around 18 days later I got the camera. It is the Chinese box with the Chinese manual only, battery charger, camera strap, cable and 1 battery. I am Italian, I bought in Italt through an Italian gray market distributor and it is all right. I have switched language, I have already update the camera firmware and all work well so far.
I bought used also the EF-RF ring lens adapter and all seams great.


----------



## puffo25 (Oct 22, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> What are the AF issues you’ve experienced? Most of what I‘ve seen so far shows almost Harry Potter level magical auto-focus.



I have the same question: can you elaborate more about autofocus issue?


----------



## Joules (Oct 22, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> Hi, I guess I am one of the luck one. I ordered the R5 body only in mid August and around 18 days later I got the camera. It is the Chinese box with the Chinese manual only, battery charger, camera strap, cable and 1 battery. I am Italian, I bought in Italt through an Italian gray market distributor and it is all right. I have switched language, I have already update the camera firmware and all work well so far.
> I bought used also the EF-RF ring lens adapter and all seams great.


I am not sure if I did understand it correctly, but I believe units for the Chinese market may be region locked so that they can't properly use the new Canon image cloud service in other regions? If that is something you are interested, that may be worth looking up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2020)

On the issue of bit depth with the H+ shooting mode... I don't believe there is a camera out today that doesn't lower bit depth at 20 fps. This appears to be the industry standard without exception. So it's an odd thing to note as a negative. The R5 goes only to 13 bit rather than 12 bit when in H+ mode in mechanical shutter, which is a bit better than the Sony A9/A9II's mechanical shutter behavior in maximum frames per second, as they go to 12 bit, I believe. I owned both, but it seems like years ago now that I've been shooting the R5 for some months. 

In terms of the general quality of the review, I think it was fine, but missed a lot of interesting things about the camera; stuff you might expect would be observed if you publish the review 3 months after release.


----------



## Mark M (Oct 22, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> I am Italian, I bought in Italt through an Italian gray market distributor and it is all right. I have switched language, I have already update the camera firmware and all work well so far.



Were you able to register the camera with Canon Professional Services? Have you tried that? I am in the UK, and the only R5s that are available are from grey market sellers. Some have great reputations and offer long warranties, but I'm worried about being able to register the camera properly.


----------



## Kiton (Oct 22, 2020)

BakaBokeh said:


> DPReview gold award?
> 
> I thought the R5 was unusable...



So unusable that I need to get dust clothes to clean my 1dx MK2 before I use them next! 

So far I love this camera.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 22, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Can you prove your claim? I’ve been waiting 3.5 months for my order to be fulfilled.



Why should he have to prove to some irrational dipshit on the internet that he got his R5?

I doubt he could do anything that you'd be willing to accept as proof, anyway.


----------



## puffo25 (Oct 22, 2020)

Mark M said:


> Were you able to register the camera with Canon Professional Services? Have you tried that? I am in the UK, and the only R5s that are available are from grey market sellers. Some have great reputations and offer long warranties, but I'm worried about being able to register the camera properly.



The Italian distributor is providing local tech support in Italy: according to their declaration, I send the camera for repair to them and they send to a Canon official repair shop in Italy- Anyhow, finger crossed- I agree that gray market could be risky but pay 4150 euro for the gray market for a very solid product (hopefully) or go for the official Canon Pass channel and pay over 4670 euro is indeed a big difference- Might be worth or not it depends also on your pocket. However if the camera is a very good one, no worry hopefully...


----------



## puffo25 (Oct 22, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> On the issue of bit depth with the H+ shooting mode... I don't believe there is a camera out today that doesn't lower bit depth at 20 fps. This appears to be the industry standard without exception. So it's an odd thing to note as a negative. The R5 goes only to 13 bit rather than 12 bit when in H+ mode in mechanical shutter, which is a bit better than the Sony A9/A9II's mechanical shutter behavior in maximum frames per second, as they go to 12 bit, I believe. I owned both, but it seems like years ago now that I've been shooting the R5 for some months.
> 
> In terms of the general quality of the review, I think it was fine, but missed a lot of interesting things about the camera; stuff you might expect would be observed if you publish the review 3 months after release.



Very handy comment- Thank you!!!


----------



## Tony Bennett (Oct 22, 2020)

Joules said:


> Evidently, it is more popular. The thing is still in super short supply despite being in production for months now.
> 
> But I don't think the 5D IV being viewed as an incremental upgrade by some parts of the internet community means all that much. That's probably just the regular Canon thing. No hype around the specs on the internet, but when you read something from an actual user, it is usually very positive and somehow Canon has maintained a comfy advantage in market share despite offering the bare minimum of what the internet requested for years.
> 
> The R5 being such an aggressive push is simply uncharacteristic for Canon. I haven't read a Sony Troll post here in quite a while. It's almost like they have been obliterated. Looking forward to the R5s / R3 and R1 launch




The Sony trolls are on DPreview.com. And none of their editors care. That place has gone downhill so fast.


----------



## Mark M (Oct 22, 2020)

Tony Bennett said:


> That place has gone downhill so fast.



Ever since they left the UK...


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 22, 2020)

Maybe the R5 and R6 are examples of “scarcity marketing “ in very down market.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 22, 2020)

Tony Bennett said:


> The Sony trolls are on DPreview.com. And none of their editors care. That place has gone downhill so fast.


Thank goodness they have pretty much disappeared around here. Thank you R5/R6 and the RF “L” lenses... especially the f/1.2 lenses.


----------



## puffo25 (Oct 22, 2020)

Joules said:


> I am not sure if I did understand it correctly, but I believe units for the Chinese market may be region locked so that they can't properly use the new Canon image cloud service in other regions? If that is something you are interested, that may be worth looking up.


That might be the case, however personally I am NOT interested on using the canon image cloud service.... Plus I heard that if you register an email with a chinese provider you might be able to get the service in.


----------



## snappy604 (Oct 22, 2020)

rontele7 said:


> Can you prove your claim? I’ve been waiting 3.5 months for my order to be fulfilled.


sorry you're having a long wait, its incredibly frustrating. I'm not going to show you my receipts but it shows I put down payment Aug 28th and I received it Oct 20th.. so ok a bit closer to 2 months, but not far off  need pics of the camera? bit of an odd request to prove it... not sure how I could that couldn't also just as easily be faked.


----------



## RickD (Oct 23, 2020)

Canfan said:


> What about with electronic first shutter?



Echo this, how is DR with Electronic First Curtain shutter enabled, and either single shot, or multi shot


----------



## Wobbler (Oct 23, 2020)

"There is also non-optional noise reduction applied to RAW files."


Am I the only person bothered by this? It seems to me that it's sort of a violation of what RAW is generally taken to be (and perhaps that general impression is wrong), and there are times when noise can be used artistically.


----------



## DrToast (Oct 23, 2020)

Wobbler said:


> "There is also non-optional noise reduction applied to RAW files."
> 
> 
> Am I the only person bothered by this? It seems to me that it's sort of a violation of what RAW is generally taken to be (and perhaps that general impression is wrong), and there are times when noise can be used artistically.



I'm not a fan of it. But not for the reason you describe. You can always add more noise in post. But you can't get back the detail that the noise reduction eats.


----------



## analoggrotto (Oct 23, 2020)

That review pales next to the experience of using an R5. It is marvelous and sublime. 

I wish the EVF sensor were above the viewfinder (as it is on the A7III), I accidentally trip it when swiping or pinching the rear LCD. Too close, o well a quirk; the EVF is just too good even in poor lighting.

It does not have the weapon-heavy feel of a 5D, the perception of toughness will be missed. I will be among the minority wishing for a tilting or fixed main LCD.


----------



## puffo25 (Oct 23, 2020)

Mark M said:


> Were you able to register the camera with Canon Professional Services? Have you tried that? I am in the UK, and the only R5s that are available are from grey market sellers. Some have great reputations and offer long warranties, but I'm worried about being able to register the camera properly.



@Mark M I can confirm you that I was able to successfully register the camera into the Italian Canon CPS Professional database.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 23, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> sorry you're having a long wait, its incredibly frustrating. I'm not going to show you my receipts but it shows I put down payment Aug 28th and I received it Oct 20th.. so ok a bit closer to 2 months, but not far off  need pics of the camera? bit of an odd request to prove it... not sure how I could that couldn't also just as easily be faked.


He's trolling. Ask him to prove he didn't cancel the order or prove he doesn't have the camera. He's being ridiculous. He accuses members of being liars. What possible reason would motivate a member to lie about receiving their camera? Everyone just needs to band together and put him on ignore. I suspect that he uses the same tone with B&H. Somebody there has his order on ignore, and laugh their tail end off every time he calls.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 23, 2020)

snappy604 said:


> sorry you're having a long wait, its incredibly frustrating. I'm not going to show you my receipts but it shows I put down payment Aug 28th and I received it Oct 20th.. so ok a bit closer to 2 months, but not far off  need pics of the camera? bit of an odd request to prove it... not sure how I could that couldn't also just as easily be faked.


Don't feed the troll...


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 23, 2020)

Joules said:


> The R5 being such an aggressive push is simply uncharacteristic for Canon.


It IS characteristic for Canon, but only if they have to move because of the market or they developed a completely new platform. They did it, when they radically swapped the old FD with the EF mount and shocked a lot of users back in the 1980s. They did it with the first, fast ultrasonic AF drives and then IS, which drove many sports and wildlife pros to switch from Nikon to Canon in the 1990s. They did it with the broad introduction of "noisy" CMOS sensors when nearly every brand used CCD sensors. They used then their CMOS technology to lead the Megapixel race when it really made sense and introduced FF Full HD video with the 5D2. So they were quite innovative in the first decade of this century. In the past decade, Canon then was getting conservative, but this is also typical for their history, in particular when camera sales started to drop massively. Now, in this crisis of the camera market, they made again a big splash into the innovation pool. Canon always oscillated between innovative and conservative periods.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 23, 2020)

That's so typical DPR: Canon offers very first 8k video in a typical 35mm camera body, and they complain about heating as a sort of downside of this product. Everybody with some technical knowledge isn't surprised that you can't film three hours of 8K videotakes without letting such a small camera cool down. 8k is a nice surplus, the R5 is no dedicated pro video tool like Canon's Cine series. In fact, I am surprised that it can film 8k about 20 minutes, that's a lot. This really a great engineering achievement given the fact, that silicon semiconductor electronics is extremely inefficient. Everybody who read some of Terry Pratchett's disc world novels, knows that trolls have to lock-up themselves in cold storing houses if they want to think fast, because of the silicon neurons in their brains.

But, finally, DPR gave this camera from Canon a very good rating, that's nice and fair... .


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 23, 2020)

Joules said:


> I haven't read a Sony Troll post here in quite a while.


Maybe they are busy with trolling Pentax forums now?


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 23, 2020)

David - Sydney said:


> The difference between 5Div and R5 is night and day though. Eye AF is simply amazing...


In fact, the non-incremental improvement of the 5D4 over the 5D3 is focusing in LV with DPAF. Works quite well and gives 5D4 owners a first idea of what seems to be a huge leap with the R5/6 in real life use. Better AF performance would be the most important reason for switching to the R system - for me personally. Otherwise I like my 5D4, overall it still is a good workhorse.


----------



## ozturert (Oct 23, 2020)

Wobbler said:


> "There is also non-optional noise reduction applied to RAW files."
> 
> Am I the only person bothered by this? It seems to me that it's sort of a violation of what RAW is generally taken to be (and perhaps that general impression is wrong), and there are times when noise can be used artistically.



DPReview cannot show this. They brightened an image at ISO100 by 6 stops, that's it. They cannot show that noise reduction is bad or steals small details. It is just nerd talk, and actually just an excuse to list one more bad thing about the camera.
This is like "oh but it has AA filter" discussion. You will not see difference because AA filter in 5D cameras and R5 is so light that you'll even see some moire.


----------



## stevelee (Oct 23, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> Maybe they are busy with trolling Pentax forums now?


Maybe they'll be back after the election. Trolling conspiracy theories on social media probably pays better right now.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 23, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> That review pales next to the experience of using an R5. It is marvelous and sublime.
> 
> I wish the EVF sensor were above the viewfinder (as it is on the A7III), I accidentally trip it when swiping or pinching the rear LCD. Too close, o well a quirk; the EVF is just too good even in poor lighting.
> 
> It does not have the weapon-heavy feel of a 5D, the perception of toughness will be missed. I will be among the minority wishing for a tilting or fixed main LCD.



Ah, yes, that's a frustration I have with EVF. Open up the flip screen and try to use it and the damn screen goes black and the EVF lights up, unless I contort myself so my knuckles don't move in front of the EVF.


----------



## Nemorino (Oct 23, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Ah, yes, that's a frustration I have with EVF.


You can turn this function off and switch between screen and EVF by pressing a button. You just have to customize a button there for.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 23, 2020)

stevelee said:


> Maybe they'll be back after the election. Trolling conspiracy theories on social media probably pays better right now.


I always hope that those trolls use cameras only to shoot! This is the reason why I appreciate the existence of e.g. DPReview: such photo forums provide a valuable valve for those cranks to release excess pressure. In particular, Canon as a hate object, has a particularly important therapeutic function


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 23, 2020)

justaCanonuser said:


> I always hope that those trolls use cameras only to shoot! This is the reason why I appreciate the existence of e.g. DPReview: such photo forums provide a valuable valve for those cranks to release excess pressure. In particular, Canon as a hate object, has a particularly important therapeutic function


Several months ago I got stalked by a Sony ambassador from a Facebook group to over here. All I did was tell someone asking what brand to choose, to choose whichever brand they liked colors best on. He and several others in the group interpreted that as an attack on Sony. I never mentioned any brand. Got banned from the group and that weirdo tracked me down here. F'ing weirdos. The forum was just a general photography forum, not a Sony forum. Sometimes I wonder where they get their crack. Must come in the box with the body.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 24, 2020)

Nemorino said:


> You can turn this function off and switch between screen and EVF by pressing a button. You just have to customize a button there for.


I have had to do this with my underwater housing as the sensor is permanently covered


----------



## SteveC (Oct 24, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Several months ago I got stalked by a Sony ambassador from a Facebook group to over here. All I did was tell someone asking what brand to choose, to choose whichever brand they liked colors best on. He and several others in the group interpreted that as an attack on Sony. I never mentioned any brand. Got banned from the group and that weirdo tracked me down here. F'ing weirdos. The forum was just a general photography forum, not a Sony forum. Sometimes I wonder where they get their crack. Must come in the box with the body.




Was your name "CanonFanBoy" over there too? If so you wouldn't have to name names, the conclusion would be inescapable.


----------



## lawny13 (Oct 24, 2020)

XL+ said:


> I wonder, if Canon will react on the issues, that are known by now.
> CPS told me, no hardwarechanges will be done at my body, if Canon decides to change the heat problem by exchanging something inside. We will see.
> I am happy with it, despite some AF issues



Sorry, but I don't see why you would even postulate on this. The answer is no. There is just no way ever that canon will essentially do a recall and a rework on all the R5 and R6 bodies to "fix" the overheating issue. It is a stills camera body form factor fully packed and thus you have this "heating issue". It is to be expected, and any changes would likely have to be so major that it would be like designing a new camera. 

The C70, and now a rumored super 35 8k camera is being tested. In those you will have full out video specs with no heating issues. 

Besides.... there is no other camera that can do what the R5 can do with or without overheating.

I think canon will continue to optimize and improve via FW. Probably a matter of extensive testing and statisitics on their part.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 24, 2020)

I'd love to see the seldom used rate button become fully customizable with a firmware update! (Or is it? I have the R6 now, and it isn't.)


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 24, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Several months ago I got stalked by a Sony ambassador from a Facebook group to over here. All I did was tell someone asking what brand to choose, to choose whichever brand they liked colors best on. He and several others in the group interpreted that as an attack on Sony. I never mentioned any brand. Got banned from the group and that weirdo tracked me down here. F'ing weirdos. The forum was just a general photography forum, not a Sony forum. Sometimes I wonder where they get their crack. Must come in the box with the body.


Ever read comments on Sony forum?
If somebody expresses a mild criticism, or - worse - a positive comment about Canon & co., this person receives deadly F.L.A.K. from the Sony sect...
There certainly are Canon trolls, but, in my opinion, never as aggressive as the Sonies.
Again, subjectively said, Nikon, Pentax etc... users seem to be more civilized.
PS: I've once have been using a Sony A 7 , but hated the menu, ergonomics, the colors, the shutter-shake, soon replaced it with a 5 DIII. But I'll never deny Sony the merit of having understood the advantages of mirrorless before anybody else !


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 24, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Several months ago I got stalked by a Sony ambassador from a Facebook group to over here. All I did was tell someone asking what brand to choose, to choose whichever brand they liked colors best on. He and several others in the group interpreted that as an attack on Sony. I never mentioned any brand. Got banned from the group and that weirdo tracked me down here. F'ing weirdos. The forum was just a general photography forum, not a Sony forum. Sometimes I wonder where they get their crack. Must come in the box with the body.


I'd simply forget about the photo group and move on. My observation is that a lot of those tech trolls don't have to offer any good and inspiring photography. Good photographers are able to create wonderful images with gears such guys never would touch. Photography is about a trained eye, a good feeling for moments, the light, composition etc. - not dynamic range or number of pixels or what else. So just relax and enjoy your own way to good images that satisfy you


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 24, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> Ever read comments on Sony forum?
> If somebody expresses a mild criticism, or - worse - a positive comment about Canon & co., this person receives deadly F.L.A.K. from the Sony sect...
> There certainly are Canon trolls, but, in my opinion, never as aggressive as the Sonies.
> Again, subjectively said, Nikon, Pentax etc... users seem to be more civilized.
> PS: I've once have been using a Sony A 7 , but hated the menu, ergonomics, the colors, the shutter-shake, soon replaced it with a 5 DIII. But I'll never deny Sony the merit of having understood the advantages of mirrorless before anybody else !


I see the word "Sony" and run.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 24, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> But I'll never deny Sony the merit of having understood the advantages of mirrorless before anybody else !


Well, don't forget Panasonic, they started the digital ML game more than a decade ago, with MFT sensors of course. Plus, Canon started with mirrorless Leica copies (improved over the original) in 1935 and made them until late 1960s  Sony is the new Nikon. My wife shoots with Nikon since many years, but after a few attempts with real questions about real issues with her D300 more than ten years ago she gave up, because of those aggressive know-it-all idiots posting Nikon forums. This type of fanboy later moved to Sony, I'm pretty sure.

That said, I appreciate that Sony has driven progress aggressively in the past decade and lighted up a new fire under the butts of the big camera makers. Customers always profit from a healthy competition.Plus, I also met a lot of really nice people using Sony


----------



## bp (Oct 24, 2020)

I shot the last 5 years on Sony A7Rii (Canon 5D3, 5D2, 7D, 40D before that). The R5 is bringing me back over. Thankfully I held on to most of my EF glass because I figured Canon would get there eventually. R5 arriving weds. Pretty jazzed


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 24, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'd love to see the seldom used rate button become fully customizable with a firmware update! (Or is it? I have the R6 now, and it isn't.)


Seldom used?
In my case, NEVER !


----------



## Tony Bennett (Oct 25, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> Seldom used?
> In my case, NEVER !


I use the rate button almost everyday. Super useful for me. But I do agree that it should be programmable with a firmware update.


----------



## analoggrotto (Oct 25, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Several months ago I got stalked by a Sony ambassador from a Facebook group to over here. All I did was tell someone asking what brand to choose, to choose whichever brand they liked colors best on. He and several others in the group interpreted that as an attack on Sony. I never mentioned any brand. Got banned from the group and that weirdo tracked me down here. F'ing weirdos. The forum was just a general photography forum, not a Sony forum. Sometimes I wonder where they get their crack. Must come in the box with the body.




I caught a few Sony users sneering at my 300mm F2.8 in recent years. But one rather good friend with 2x A7R4s told me to wait for Canon.. and showed me the buffer and some minor AF quirks. 

These people seem to nucleate at airports as well, showing off camera bodies like they are watches or jewelry. A neighbor (young kid with the original A7), tells me "switch, you should just do it man" without offering much of a reason.

I do appreicate what Sony has unquestionable contributed to the industry (they couldnt keep kicking that old SLT idea around), but their fans and zealots can be quite a pile. And it only took Canon a second attempt to completely catch up and surpass on some metrics. Even DPR is glad to tell us this. 

Now Canon... Premium Pancake Lens time! Show us how portable this new beast can be.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Oct 26, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> For what it's worth, here's a list of every camera that DPR has given 90% or more. Before 2020, there were no Canons on the list.
> 
> 92% Canon EOS-1D X Mark III Review  (Jul 7, 2020)
> 91% Canon EOS R5 review  (Oct 21, 2020)
> ...


!!! and the 5DIII and 5D4 were such terrible cameras...they obviously never sold much compared to the competition....lol....biggest selling DSLR's ever....lol....talk about an over self important review site trying to swing the market. 
It's a nice review on the R5 and a lot more balanced and objective than previous reviews. I', just hoping this anti Canon bias has finally left their review culture. DXO labs to go next....


----------



## jacobjuul (Oct 26, 2020)

analoggrotto said:


> Now Canon... Premium Pancake Lens time! Show us how portable this new beast can be.



yes please, lens size options are what's keeping me with Sony. If Canon could make high-end small lenses I'd switch


----------



## SteveC (Oct 26, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> I'd love to see the seldom used rate button become fully customizable with a firmware update! (Or is it? I have the R6 now, and it isn't.)



Your prayers are already answered. You can give many other buttons the rate function.

(What, you didn't want two of them?)


----------



## Tony Bennett (Oct 26, 2020)

I joined dpreview.com in 2006. I finally deleted my account back in August. They were a great resource for many years. Not so much any longer. But it's obvious how good the R5 is when Sony's own(sarcasm for those that can't get it) dpreview.com gives a great review of this camera. They couldn't avoid what this camera brought to the forefront. 

DPreview has become a troll site and it's really sad that they won't crack down on it. I guess I don't understand engagement numbers for websites. I suppose the trolls help the bottom line numbers to push advertisements.


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 26, 2020)

SteveC said:


> Your prayers are already answered. You can give many other buttons the rate function.
> 
> (What, you didn't want two of them?)


But can we change the function of the default RATE button? I don't need a RATE button, though some photographers might.


----------



## SteveC (Oct 26, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> But can we change the function of the default RATE button? I don't need a RATE button, though some photographers might.



No we can't. I was agreeing with you. It's stupid that that button cannot be reassigned...but that other buttons CAN be given that functionality, just in case someone wants two or five of them.

I'm still getting used to the menu button being on the left side. I end up having to hunt for it then remembering, oh, it's over there.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Oct 27, 2020)

CanonFanBoy said:


> I see the word "Sony" and run.


Well, not in a TV shop 

To be serious, I appreciate much that Sony entered the camera market with the acquisition of Minolta and did a serious, innovative job. It is like Elon Musk who builds now in Germany a huge gigafactory, just right under the nose of Germany's arrogant automakers who deserve to really smell Tesla's aggressive competition. Otherwise they would still sit on their laurels and lose track. Same with the classic big camera manufacturers, Canon and Nikon: they deserved Sony's pressure in the past decade, and the result is progress from which all users like us benefit - whatever brand we prefer. Plus, in this crisis, Canon seem to benefit from the fact that they were forced to come up with a seriously innovative RF system, it looks like it was a good investment in their longterm future.


----------



## puffo25 (Oct 27, 2020)

puffo25 said:


> @Mark M I can confirm you that I was able to successfully register the camera into the Italian Canon CPS Professional database.



I can register the R5 in the Canon Pass Italian Professional system BUT since I have purchased it through the gray market, I cannot get for free, from Canon Italy, the entry level EF to R ring adapter (this is a special and time limited offer for R5/R6 camera owners). Too bad. However I have saved around 550 euro by going through the gray market, which is a lot of money saving (!). And I preferred to buy myself a great almost new adapter with the manual aperture control ring, which I PREFER over the basic ring.


----------



## XL+ (Oct 27, 2020)

RunAndGun said:


> What are the AF issues you’ve experienced? Most of what I‘ve seen so far shows almost Harry Potter level magical auto-focus.


This one: https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/threads/problems-with-af-on-birds-r5.39490/
But it might be an hardware issue just of my R5. It is sent to Canon. I will see, what they say


----------

